# How do you attach a CV to a email??



## swordfish (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi can any one help me ? How do you attach a CV to a e mail? I can go onto the e mail page and put in the e mail address then go to attach, it then says browse which i do, select CV from my documents file, press open then it gets sent to my e mail I then press attach and then send, sounds easy, But why do I get a e mail back saying they cant open it?
Can any one give me some advise as to what i am doing wrong? But could you explain it simply please as I am a bit of a novice with computers.
Thanks Swordfish.


----------



## Steve916 (Sep 8, 2008)

Is your CV in Microsoft Word format?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Swordfish, 

If they are saying that they can't open it, it may be the format of the CV and not the attachment. 

What's the format of your CV? Is it a word document for example?

I've had difficulty opening word documents that are from newer PC's and have to right click on the document and then specify open with word. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Its best to make files in notepad if u use windows and Textedit if u use a mac, all notepad and textedit files open and in any system since word is an additional software that people install whereas textedit and notepad comes with windows OS and mac OS. try to copy it in notepad and then send.

there can be another thing that u r doing, i know a lot of people who make shortcuts on the desktop and unknowingly attach teh shortcuts, those shortcuts are just for your convenience to direct you to the file location when u open it in your system. check this bit also once 

hope it works this time

cheers
anjali


----------



## swordfish (Sep 1, 2008)

Steve916 said:


> Is your CV in Microsoft Word format?


Hi Steve916
Yes CV is in microsoft word format. Swordfish.


----------



## swordfish (Sep 1, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Hi Swordfish,
> 
> If they are saying that they can't open it, it may be the format of the CV and not the attachment.
> 
> ...


Hi Kas101, Yes the format of my CV is a word document, but how would i change the format of the CV?
to a different format? Swordfish.


----------



## swordfish (Sep 1, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> Its best to make files in notepad if u use windows and Textedit if u use a mac, all notepad and textedit files open and in any system since word is an additional software that people install whereas textedit and notepad comes with windows OS and mac OS. try to copy it in notepad and then send.
> 
> there can be another thing that u r doing, i know a lot of people who make shortcuts on the desktop and unknowingly attach teh shortcuts, those shortcuts are just for your convenience to direct you to the file location when u open it in your system. check this bit also once
> 
> ...


Thanks for your answer anj1976, but i dont understand any of it, as it is a bit over my head, sorry but thanks for your help,
Swordfish.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

swordfish said:


> Hi Kas101, Yes the format of my CV is a word document, but how would i change the format of the CV?
> to a different format? Swordfish.


Hi Swordfish, 

When you are in the word document, click on file and then save as and it gives you a list of options of formats for the documents. 

Do you know what extension your word document has? Most word documents have .doc for the older versions, but newer versions have .docx and that can cause a problem if people are using older versions. 

Regards,
Karen


----------

